# Power trunk latch problem - wiring diagram needed



## ascono (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi,
few days ago my trunk was close deeper then normal, few millimeter below the top of the wheel arches and won't open, after pushing, pulling and doing some strange things opens...
Now after fob button pressing only latch opens and I have to open it manually, latch don't hide into trunk. If I open it manually and press button on trunk first time it tries to close latch, 
second press closes trunk only half. I tries all "sync" procedures.

Could some one send me wiring diagram of trunk, may be some switch is not working and cars things that trunk is still close.

or send me any clues...

thx
Bartlomiej


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Bartlomiej,

The latch is connected directly through the loom to the rear lid control module under the parcel shelf, so there are no cable connectors en route. The simple schematic is shown below.

Have you eliminated any problems with the wiring harness being frayed as it passes through the tube between the chassis and the lid, and also in the cable cassette box inside the lid itself? The TOC thread below has more information:
Broken Sleeve on Electrical Harness leading to Trunk Lid-How to fix

The motorised latch mechanism is usually very reliable, but there have been a couple of posts from folks who had to replace theirs.

Chris


*Motorised Lid Latch Schematic*
J605=rear lid control unit (under the parcel shelf)
F256=rear lid lock unit
V254=rear lid electric release motor
E165=rear lid release switch








image (c) volkswagen


----------

